# New Tank Setup



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey I've been out of the game for awhile now went to saltwater tanks and found out its kinda hard. I still have a nano tank setup but thats a little easier. I'm now setting up my 65g for a planted piranha tank. I've had her going for about a month now but just got the XP3 on it so gunna still wait a bit to order the P's. I'm planning to order 8 little guys from pedro since I've ordered from him before and he is great so that's covered. I picked up some ecocomplete black substrate and I really like it, I put 4 bags in my tank which is 48x17x18tall so its a nice footprint. I had the one smaller piece of driftwood just had to screw it to some slate but its sitting there nicely. The bigger driftwood I bought from petsmart. The powerhead I have is a maxijet 400 with the mod which does well its just noise so I think I'm gunna get a koralia that does 1050ghp since I like the wider flow of them, I also have a little koralia nano in the back corner just for more water movement. For lights I have a 4 bulb T5 setup but with only 2 lights running, I think they are 54watts I'm not sure. The light has a blue bulb in it do you think that would be good for the plants? Other then that what do ya think of the setup so far?
thanks
wally


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahh shucks wally, lol Welcome back. Tank looks badass.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice setup. It's always exciting setting up a new tank for new fish.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Next week I'm planning to order 7 or 8 baby reds hoping that only 5 or so will make it to full grown. I think that with the footprint of my tank that would be a good number and still gives them a good amount of room to move around in. Gunna for sure order thru pedro tho, I'd like to keep a pleco in the tank with em but its hard to find a good size one around me, I can drive 4 hours to a shop and prolly get a nice one for cheap or I could order one and pay an arm and a leg. I've got 2 smaller plecos in the tank right now we'll see how long they last. I'm just really excited to get back into this i loved having piranhas saltwater just wasn't the same.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome back, and as bruner said thats a killer tank


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet tank


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, the left piece of driftwood is one I got from petsmart but the right one is an actual piece of root with rocks sealed inside it, you can see a white ball on the right side of it, thats actually a rock inside the wood its pretty cool. I got it to sink by screwing some slate rock to the bottom to get it to stay down. Gunna order some baby reds next week when I get my tax return so I'm getting excited to get back into piranha keeping. As you can see just right on my filter i have a sugar yeast mix for co2 which really puts out alot more then I thought it would.
Last time I had P's I had em since they were 1" and I grew them out to about 8" or 9" then 4 of them just died one day so after that I switched to saltwater so I'm eager to get back into this


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

just placed my order with aquascape for 8 baby reds and a couple striped puffers for the old ladys tank heres a couple shots of all the plants I got so far


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are some nice pieces of driftwood. Looks good in the tank, I am sure the babies will love it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hey nice lookin tank, its gonna be a niece home for some lucky Ps, one concern is the plants in the second picture are not true aquatic plants i believe i had some in my tanks and they turned to mush slowly over a few months, i would do a little researchh and possibly remove them before they become an issue.


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

RiptideRush said:


> It's always exciting setting up a new tank for new fish.


I could not agree more.

I like this set up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tank looks great and I really like the driftwood pieces also









Good luck with your reds and be sure to post plenty of pics


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I really like how he chose blue background instead of the same black background. Cant wait for more pics


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys I'm waiting on my order from pedro so whenever that gets here I'll get some pix for you guys


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Fedex should be here today with my order I'm getting excited, I'll post up some pix


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good and Welcome back


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

All I can say is wow aquascape is the best I will never order from anyone else. This is the second time I've ordered
piranhas thru them and they are the best. They even gave me an extra fish so I have 9 baby reds and they are already
swimming the whole tank. I only have a couple pix but once the old lady gets here with the camera I'll get more


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

Heres a full tank shot but the Ps are so small u can't really see em, I have about 20 little guppys in there as well but here it is


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

cool set up, I have that same piece of petsmart driftwood.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

So I've had these little guys for about a week now and my gosh they r growing fast, a couple of them r already getting some red colors on there anal fin and they are eating flake food, beefheart, and blood worms. I have 8 of them in the 65g and one down in my 10g for now cuz he is the size of a dime when the other ones are prolly 50cent piece size and I was afraid he would get eaten so I'm gunna keep him down there for awhile and let him grow out a bit. They havn't really bothered with the pleco's much which is nice. Really tho I can't believe how fast they r growing. I lov these little guys


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

again wally i would really look into removing the plants on the left side of the tank, the plants with the white edges.... they are NOT true aqautic plants and their root systems will decay first and then the plant itself will decay and cause algae and water quality issues i suggest doing some research and removing those plants....

petsmart sells them as aquatic plants when they are not.
the plant is a Dracena sanderiana

check it
http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-276.htm


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ehhh im not gonna derail your thread man because everythings lookin perfect but id stay away from guppies at that size unless u treated them for parasites


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have taken the plants out that weren't totally aquatic and got a few other ones that are. Seems like my swords are doing real good growing taller leaves and getting nice and green, have a few die off leaves once in a while but I'm really liking the live plants. I have 8 reds in there but I have a friend that wants a few to kinda thin it out. I'd really like to have 5 or 4 when fully grown cuz of my tank size. 
Also with the guppies I put em in a 10g I have under my stand to clean em out first, that's why I have 2 10g under the stand. I'm wondering with my lights if I need co2 I have only one t5 bulb going since one burnt out the other day. Its a 48in 54w bulb and seems to be doing fine but if I get another 6k bulb to have 2 would that help or just be too much?
even after I was on this site before and now that I'm back its still the same old bucket of knowledge its great. Might as well throw up another coupld shots huh


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

heres a updated pix of the fish just to show how fast they are growing.
they r all showing great color and have been more active then ever


----------

